# Trans Cooler question



## Daved_XB (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Guy's,

It's getting into summer here in Australia & the 100+ degree days are just around the corner & I'm looking to install a trans cooler to my 69 GTO before the heat really hits.

The question is do I bypass the radiator & remove the trans cooling from its job completely & just have the external cooler hooked up to the trans? or do I run both.. so have the hot fluid enter the Rad still & then exit the rad & enter the external cooler & then return to the trans or is that just overkill & pointless?

Thanks


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Cooler should be installed inline on the inline to the radiator side pre cooling the fluid before it goes into the radiator.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I have always used the trans coolers in place of the radiator and disconnected the lines from the radiator. In this way, trans fluid is not going through the radiator to either be heated up or put heat into the radiator. Never had a problem doing it this way.


----------

